# Where Surly and Xtracycle got it rong and I got it wright



## Bong_Crosby (Oct 10, 2006)

So, I've had my *cringe* Big Dummy for almost three weeks now and have rolled out almost 200 commuter miles of grocery runs, happy hours, golf outings, and trips to work, and I couldn't be happier with my new steed. She's much stiffer and nimble than my 'ol GT Avalanche with Free Radical conversion.

So, what's my beef and where do I think Surly got it oh so wrong.

My friend and I were downtown enjoying pizza and beers. I had just come from the golf course and still had my clubs strapped to the back. It was a street cafe/restaurant and we were seated outside within sight and earshot of our bikes so we could see the gawkers stop to admire my sexy muh-cheen. My friend commented to the affect that my bike gets more stares than than those penis stretchers (i.e. Corvettes, Porsches, etc) that 50-year-old men drive in their mid-life crises. My response was, "yeah, she's one sexy *****".

And that's when it struck me that the moniker Big Dummy is oh so wrong. This machine is way too eye catching and beautiful for such a pedestrian tag. So, I'm here to rally the troops, no longer will this statuesque ride be saddled with the designation of Big Dummy. From heretofore, she shall be known as.......BIG SEXY. Who's with me? Let's go!...ahhhhhhhh! *runs out of the room like John Belushi in Animal House*.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

no no i don't get how you understand the mid-life crisis/fast car and then come up with a name that has the same effect.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

I've hauled the strangest **** off the sides of my dummy and not gotten a second look. No one really cares.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

People around San Jose, CA think I’m just some homeless guy when I am hauling stuff around town, to/from the grocery store and such.


----------



## SSSasky (Mar 17, 2004)

I think I like Big Dummy more. Sorry.

I just don't think it's a 'sexy' bike. I love it, and I think it's totally radical, but not 'sexy'.


----------



## Bong_Crosby (Oct 10, 2006)

*Someone just IM'd me to say...*

they settled on Big Dummy because Large Retard just didn't roll off the tongue.

I'm still goin' with Big Sexy.


----------



## jtrops (Aug 4, 2008)

That's a really interesting take on it. Personally, the one think I never liked about the BD is the way it looks. It is easily the ugliest bike I have. It is also the most practical. It gets ridden every day, and never complains.

If the name is going to change I would vote for something like "big ugly bike that makes more sense than anything else, mostly." Maybe a better name would be something like...

"Big Dummy."


----------



## Keener (Feb 25, 2005)

I think Surly did a fine job.










Fix what you do not like.


----------



## Bong_Crosby (Oct 10, 2006)

Keener said:


> I think Surly did a fine job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! If I could only find a sticker in the same font that said "Sexy".


----------



## Canoe (May 10, 2011)

Bong_Crosby said:


> Awesome! If I could only find a sticker in the same font that said "Sexy".


You want to go around looking like you're having a mid-life crisis but you can't afford the car?



dundundata said:


> no no i don't get how you understand the mid-life crisis/fast car and then come up with a name that has the same effect.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Bong_Crosby said:


> Awesome! If I could only find a sticker in the same font that said "Sexy".


Take that pic to any sign maker and show them the font and tell them what you want your sticker to say. You'll have a custom sticker that day.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Wright?*

Orville and Wilbur style? It's good to remember that bike makers built the first successful airplane.


----------



## Keener (Feb 25, 2005)

Bong_Crosby said:


> Awesome! If I could only find a sticker in the same font that said "Sexy".


I scraped the letter(s) off and repainted by hand. More of my edit


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

I don't think it is ugly...










ok, I don't think MINE is ugly....

g


----------



## Bong_Crosby (Oct 10, 2006)

*Da-yum!*

Nice. And a partially consumed twelver of PBR...definitely not ugly.

What size and model of Maxxis tires are those?


----------



## Canoe (May 10, 2011)

gregclimbs said:


> I don't think it is ugly...
> ok, I don't think MINE is ugly....
> g


The SkyStone contrasting with the black looks very good, and I may be mistaken, but I think it's the similar colour contrast from the Blue Ribbon that sets the bike off so well.

Bad news: I believe you'll have to carry a supply of Blue Ribbon around to be absolutely ensure avoidance of an "ugly" label. 
Hard to take, but it may be necessary...
Sacrifices must be made.

omg
matching pedals or shopped?


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

the wheels are maxxis hookworm 2.5s on wtb 32mm rims...

more details here:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=616329



g


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

Canoe said:


> The SkyStone contrasting with the black looks very good, and I may be mistaken, but I think it's the similar colour contrast from the Blue Ribbon that sets the bike off so well.
> 
> Bad news: I believe you'll have to carry a supply of Blue Ribbon around to be absolutely ensure avoidance of an "ugly" label.
> Hard to take, but it may be necessary...
> ...


the blue ribbon is for a local race we do... drink a beer, do a lap, repeat.

usually off road, this one was on road. I raced my hipster bike (carried to event with blue ribbon on the dummy - look carefully on the wide loader and you will spy an old yakima fork mount and wheel tray).

the pedals are in fact blue mallets. they made them as a promo item of interbike a few years ago. I was lucky enough to find a pair.



g


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

gregclimbs said:


> I don't think it is ugly...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a pretty dummy!


----------



## LongtailJunkie (Feb 9, 2011)

I haven't seen an ugly BD yet...


----------



## johnny settle (Mar 10, 2011)

They sure are BIG, but such a ride is SMART. Cars bad and bikes good so a more appropriate name would be the BIG SMARTIE! Gregclimbs big smartie sure is one beautiful bike but me thinks it deserves better beer! Also, the Maxxis Hookworms make for great big smartie rubber-you can run them with low pressure and they still roll fast and wear long. Highly recommended.:thumbsup:


----------



## BenSwayne (May 15, 2011)

Well I don't like your alternative suggestion, I do get a double take when people ask what kind of bike it is and I say its a "Big Dummy". But I think it'd be too late to change now with their years of history. Short of a complete redesigned new model, I don't think we'll see any official new names for this bike.
- Ben


----------



## johnny settle (Mar 10, 2011)

I agree with your disagreeing! I didn't mean to imply Surly should actually change the name of this model-"Big Smartie" is worse in fact than "Big Dummy"...but I do think everyone with a dum-dum should come up with their own more original, personalized name, after all no two are exactly alike (exception of un-pimped stock version-zzzzz). I call mine "Mr. Fondu"!:thumbsup:


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Keener said:


> I scraped the letter(s) off and repainted by hand. More of my edit


I'll see you a Surly Burly and raise you a Surly Burley:


----------



## johnny settle (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh man how I wish I had a picture of "Mr. Fondu", (my Dummy), pulling our TWO Burley's! Now that's a royal flush! Or maybe just a "Crazy train-all aboard!!!" PS-Hey porksnacker, I see you enjoy the good beer!!! I wonder how many cases of Sierra Nevada and Ale Assylum one could safely haul on a Dummy with two trailers?! Never mind the safely part! Who's up for an experiment and then an epic party?!:eekster::thumbsup:


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> I'll see you a Surly Burly and raise you a Surly Burley:


I'll see your surly burly and raise you another custom color dummy:












g


----------



## PScal (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow - 2 custom dummies. You folks know how to move your cargo in style! What's with the snapdeck on the seat stays of the orange one?


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

gregclimbs said:


> I'll see your surly burly and raise you another custom color dummy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*WOW!!!* Sweet!!!  Looks super cool with the orange Oury grips.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Bong_Crosby said:


> So, I've had my *cringe* Big Dummy for almost three weeks now and have rolled out almost 200 commuter miles of grocery runs, happy hours, golf outings, and trips to work, and I couldn't be happier with my new steed. She's much stiffer and nimble than my 'ol GT Avalanche with Free Radical conversion.
> 
> So, what's my beef and where do I think Surly got it oh so wrong.
> 
> ...


I'm hearing you on the BD 
but...
Surly nailed it with the Pug
the common line with the Pug was, "wow those are the biggest tires on a bike I've ever seen"

the reply, "ya its a lot of rubber"


----------

